
Scientists improve smart phone battery life by up to 60 percent - ohjeez
https://techxplore.com/news/2018-11-scientists-smart-battery-life-percent.html
======
JoeAltmaier
...for certain apps. Not for the OS, nor for extending the lifetime of a
dormant phone.

